# Using 10-Ride Ticket at Different Stations on Route



## nicko (Aug 8, 2018)

I recently purchased a 10-ride ticket for travel between Chicago Union Station and Champaign. Some days it might be more convenient for me to leave for Champaign from Homewood instead of Union Station. Would my 10-ride ticket work at Homewood, since it's a stop on my original route, or would I have to leave from Union Station every time?


----------



## BCL (Aug 8, 2018)

It shouldn't be a problem. I've done that many times and specifically got a 10-ride ticket that extended further than my normal endpoints. I'd almost always do it if it didn't cost me extra. For example, BKY-GAC costs the same as EMY-GAC. It would give me the flexibility if I needed it.


----------

